# LF: 180-300 gallon fish tank/ stand ASAP



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking to buy another larger tank ASAP

anything from 180-300 gallon fish tank/ stand is what i am looking for, please let me know what you have


Thanks


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

bumppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

A friend of mine has a 180g I think, that he's thinking of selling for $600. That includes the tank, black stand, and glass lids. I'm not 100% sure but I can ask if you are interested in it for $600.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

There's also davej's monster 300g tank, and somebody was selling a 400gallon on this forum...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> There's also davej's monster 300g tank, and somebody was selling a 400gallon on this forum...


Davej's tank is gone....


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah the 300 gallon is sold  and the guy selling 400 gallon never replied me,
I figure it would be too heavy anyways for a 400
Gallon glass tank.

Still lookingggg


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

A guy I know is selling this one:










It's 6'x3'x2' (roughly 270g) He has lots of salt water supplies as well, if you are doing salt. He is asking $2000 for the set up. Here's his email address: [email protected]

Tell him you got the email from Daniel Bucknell so he knows where you got it.


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Price a little high And I am not looking in to using a sump, thanks though.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

No worries


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Bumpppppp still lookinggg


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

5 stingrays still waiting for their new tank!! Currently just sitting in tubs! Still lookingggg


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Maybe try this ad on CL: 200 gal FISH TANK


----------

